# War hero’s prosthetic leg on sale



## Royzee617 (Jan 23, 2008)

War hero’s prosthetic leg on sale
23rd January 2008, 6:45 WST

A prosthetic leg worn by British war hero Douglas Bader is to be sold at auction.
War heroâ€™s prosthetic leg on sale : thewest.com.au


----------



## Heinz (Jan 23, 2008)

interesting buy that would be,


----------



## seesul (Jan 23, 2008)

don´t know what to think about itor 
Such a things should stay in the museum for all the people to see.
Just my opinion....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2008)

That would be kinda creepy to own. Just my opinion.


----------

